# Wireless router and modem with USB



## Akshay (Feb 8, 2012)

I am looking for a Wireless router cum modem:

Requirements:
1.	It should function as a modem for my internet connection (BSNL in my case);
2.	I should be able to connect to the router external HDD / printer (may be by adding a USB hub) so that I can access the external HDD / printer without turning on any specific  computer;

Budget:  
Upto Rs.14k including the cost of external HDD ( should be cheaper than time machine).

Usage:
I will be using it for backup of data, surfing, streaming, file sharing.

To sum it up, I am looking for an alternate to time machine / airport extreme. 

I tried Google but that didn’t help. I searched a bit for iomega but then I will need a separate modem for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Neo (Feb 8, 2012)

Your best solution will be NAS Drive and a Modem+Router. For the latter you can see D-Link DSL 2750U or Asus RT-N13U
You can buy a NAS Drive from WD or Seagate. Or you can convert your old PC which is lying in any corner. How much storage do you need?

For external storage see this.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 10, 2012)

Thnx Tarun for ur suggestion. So going for NAS makes more sense. I checked out dlink and it looks good for router + modem. Any recommendations on NAS? I checked buffalo and Seagate (around 9k). Buffalo I m told can download from torrents without pc being on but not sure on model no.


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

All NAS Drives have the functionality to download torrents.


----------

